# shot performance pic's



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Finely found the pic's I took of the shot performance
of the 17hmr on the 45# BOBCAT shot in 2003, 1st pic entrance hole, 2nd pic meat peeled back, 3rd pic shoulder removed--17 gr v-max-cat at 37 yds. Hard to believe what that little pill will do. I found better pic of cat too.
View attachment 1280


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

45# BOBCAT 17 HMR 37 yds 1-11-2003
View attachment 1281


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey very nice cat....I know your thoughts on 22 mags so tell me...if you were shooting one would you have taken that cat ???

Was is over dogs, called, bait, or spotted ????

Brian


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

WOW! What a monster!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

OAC-------yes I would Have shot Him with a 22 mag--I've used one for years. I just perfer the HMR--I've only lost 2 coyotes to the 22 mag and most likly it wasn't the mags fault--no lost critters yet with the HMR but thats not to say it won't happen. Shot over chickdees at my bird feeder 1-11-2003 [shot placement] look what that 17 gr did in the photoes- hard to believe .172 17gr could do that now I use the 20gr xtp hornady just because


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is a huge cat Swampbuck , did you mount him ?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

> now I use the 20gr xtp hornady just because


What do you think of the performance of the 20s? I've been thinking of switching to them for a while now but I have about 600 rounds of 17gr stockpiled.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

youngdon said:


> That is a huge cat Swampbuck , did you mount him ?


Sorry ....Have him mounted ? Is he hanging on the wall somewhere ?
Do either of you have a listed velocity on the 17 and 20's ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> OAC-------yes I would Have shot Him with a 22 mag--I've used one for years. I just perfer the HMR--I've only lost 2 coyotes to the 22 mag and most likly it wasn't the mags fault--no lost critters yet with the HMR but thats not to say it won't happen. Shot over chickdees at my bird feeder 1-11-2003 [shot placement] look what that 17 gr did in the photoes- hard to believe .172 17gr could do that now I use the 20gr xtp hornady just because


There is little wonder why that cat was huge...you had been feeding him for awhile !! I wonder is that considered hunting over bait ?? lol.

Ok...next question which bullet and manufacturer would you use in .22 mag.

How long had you been seeing him.

Again...nice cat. Wonder if Dave has seen your photos ?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

OAC I've heard good things about Remington's Accu-Tip (Accu-Mag?) in the 22mag. It gives more velocity AND flatter trajectory than the traditional cone shaped or hollow-point 22 mags. Seems too that they perform more like a v-max style ballistic tip or like a hollow point would.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ebbs, Thanks for the info... I am thinking of setting up my revolver for shooting predators. Any experience with that ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice Cat Swamper, did you try the hinds or do up some hams?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

That is a gorgeous cat! Has me wanting to get out REAL bad right now.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

YD I kick my bucket every time I think about not mounting him. I bought 2 different forms to do him,neither fit good'no time to do my own critters back than =cat prices were high that next year,so he went to the fur market. still have the forms. I've never kill a bobcat since with the muscle structure this cat had. and good ones too 38-39 lbs----I'll coney the 17 and 20 and let you know. I really don't remember
EBBS---the 20 xtp hornady kill's yotes stone dead at 50 to 70 yds so far. I like them.
OAC--- I like 32gr rem Accu-tip 22 mag. I seen his huge track around here a few times that year. I wish he would have came to the call but he didn't. I tryed. I was about ready to set a trap for him. Glad I didn't.
HASSELL--I should have--but didn't. but have tryed the hinds on some smaller cats since. Its OK!! but not my first choice
CHRIS thanks-- probabily never get another


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice cat SB.Do you ever get any lynx in your area? I second Chris on wanting to get out real bad and do some hunting and predator control. [Man that snow looks cool and inviting to just lay down in and melt.)[/COLOR] [/COLOR] Well once again my computer skills shine through!!!This heat hurts more each year here in Texas. Yd yours temps I do not want too think about.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Nice cat SB.Do you ever get any lynx in your area? I second Chris on wanting to get out real bad and do some hunting and predator control. [Man that snow looks cool and inviting to just lay down in and melt.)[/COLOR] [/COLOR] Well once again my computer skills shine through!!!This heat hurts more each year here in Texas. Yd yours temps I do not want too think about.


 When I visited my buddy SW of San Antonio in the Von Ormy area they get ridicules amounts of hot weather month after month, when they get rain its a major news event, tho I did send them some snow one year!!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

BIG D I did get a Lynx once. In 1973. their not a game animal in Mich so I had to donate it to the state. I'll try to locate a picture of him. I'll be gone till monday to the U.P. trappers convention in ESCANABA Mi I'm doing a calling seminar this week-end-I'll look for it when I get back.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*BIG D---I DID FIND A PIC OF THE LYNX IN A OLD ALBUM 1973 ONLY ONE I EVER SEEN IN OUR AREA Big FEET ON this GUY
View attachment 1305
*


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

SB....very nice cat ! That Bob sure looked large enough ... Think there was any chance of a cross ?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

No don't think so . The DNR took him back than said it was a lynx they have longer legs than a BOB and the tail had the black tip all the way around. Bob only has black on top of the tip and white under.' and his ear tuffs were longer than a Bob also


----------

